# USAT GP-30--reviews?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been looking hard at the USA GP30--they're coming out with a paint scheme I really like and have been looking for for a while. I grew up with these going through my hometown


Can anyone share their experiences with that loco? How does it run/pull? Does it have any particular quirks? Does it have the cracked axle problem? Does it have traction tires? How long is it?

Any info appreciated


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The GP30 has traction tires. I pulled the blocks out of mine and put in axles for a dummy loco to match the speed of my SD45s. The gP30 was considerablely faster. I also had a problem with the slidders catching on the frogs of LGB R3 switches.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Mechanically, it's the same as the GP-9 and F-3. It has the same motor blocks. I don't know if it has the cracked axle problem but it's not too expensive to fix. Like was already said, it has traction tires. If you order 2 sets of axles from USAT $8 per pair), you can replace the traction tires and have a spare in case any of them splits. 

They are nice engines and pull very well. I don't have slider problems or anything like that because I have converted mine to batteries.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

My GP30 is by far the best loco in my lineup. I've had absoutely no issues at all. It's a great puller, record to date is 34 coal hoppers I believe.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vHSlYIsPJU

I've had mine about 18 months and it's got about 80 to 100 hours of run time so far.. I just do very basic maintence, a light lube, keep it clean, store it in it's original packaging, it's a wonderful loco. 

What road name / paint scheme are you looking at?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all

They are releasing a Reading yellow and green. We use to have one in HO around the tree when I was a kid, and they used to run through my home town in 1:1. Nostalgia


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have ,1 GP 30, 3 GP 9, and 1 GP38. They run great and have had not problems with them. The first thing I do is take off the sliders, and change out the rubber traction tires.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I had 4 GP30's, 2 DCC powered and 2 battery powered. Still have the 2 DCC powered ones. No problems, great runners, the slider problem is correctable by making sure they are bent at 90 degrees or change them out for LGB sliders.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have had two of then for years and are great runners. Changed out the wheels with the traction tires and left the slider shoes and it runs good. Just waiting now for QSI to bring out the board so I can covert to DCC. These two plus my 2 F3s and Gp unit will get the new boards when available. later RJD


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one. The first time I ran it the slider caught on my LGB turnout, derailed the train and tore the slider loose from the side of the motor block. I haven't ran it since. I will eventually convert it to battery with a QSI sound system what it comes out. Until then it just sits on the shelf collecting dust.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not hard to remove the slide shoe if its giving you problems. That way you can put it back in service.  Later RJD


----------

